# Looking for Co-Author and Co-Illustrator



## FruitSeeker (May 13, 2012)

Well, I need a Co-Author and a Co-Illustrator. But together, we'd all be one big band of friends working together 
I need a Co-Author to help with events in the series (There's usually no set plot).

But for the main summary of it,
It's like a Choose Your Own Adventure comic, but the only button is the next action which acts like a next page button.
It's about Jerry, a French Bulldog who lives a boring and stressful life. But soon, his like takes a wacky turn when he finds a video game called "Mindscape" on the ground on the way home from work. He gets home and begins to play the game, but passes out and finds himself in the game.

That's all I have so far. What the game is like, other characters, and how it ends are parts I'm not sure of. The Co-Illustrator will be helping me with the flash animations and normal pages. I'm looking for someone who can draw almost realistically, since I draw more cartoony.

Well, heh, anyone?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (May 13, 2012)

so its like monster rancher? but with anthros?


----------



## sunandshadow (May 14, 2012)

FruitSeeker said:


> It's like a Choose Your Own Adventure comic, but the only button is the next action which acts like a next page button.


This is like a riddle.   How is a story where you can't make any choices like a choose your own adventure game?  I have no idea.

Probably if you want people to be full partners you should take suggestions from everyone what the main story concept and format should be, and vote on that (if possible combining multiple people's ideas so everyone has a hand in the concept).  Also, post a link to your art.  And list if there are things you want to exclude, for example violence or sex.  Like me personally, while I'd generally like to collaborate on some kind of comic, and I like a science fiction or fantasy setting, I'm mainly interested in erotic romances along with some more standard comedy adventure, so I always make sure to find out up front whether erotic content is "allowed", "not allowed" or "sort of allowed but the OP would rather avoid it".


----------



## Mr77 (Jun 7, 2012)

How do you plan on marketing such a venture? Or do you at all? Is this a for-profit work or merely something "for the fun of it?"


----------



## Oly (Jun 12, 2012)

sunandshadow said:


> This is like a riddle.   How is a story where you can't make any choices like a choose your own adventure game?  I have no idea.



MS Paint Adventures style.


----------



## StudioMadness (Jun 24, 2012)

I'd definitely be willing to give that Co-Author position a shot.  Always loved these sort of things because of how the audience can take it^^

Send me a pm or email when you get a chance


----------



## RedBat (Jul 29, 2012)

Definitely sounds fun, if you still need help I'll give it a shot


----------



## Kaodylee (Aug 2, 2012)

I've always found myself to be good at writing, It's something I can do and I'm a hell of a lot better at it than drawing. Message me if you think I can help dude.


----------



## Chrome (Aug 12, 2012)

That concept seems cool, I can't wait to read it.


----------

